

Do You Trust Google to Resist Data Mining Across Services? - markbao
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/do_you_trust_google_to_resist_data_mining_across_services.phpDo You Trust Google to Resist Data Mining Across Services?

======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=214221>

